# salen shipping steve mc donald



## oozdafish (Dec 10, 2012)

Someknow of Steve after mid 80s used live Leeds SAILED ON REEFERS ATTENDED HULL. COLLEGE 2ND MATE


----------



## Hartonman (Jun 24, 2009)

I think he is in Coronation Street now !


----------

